# Retail Packaging Supplier



## Lindy (Feb 3, 2009)

I found a retail packaging supplier and they're sending me some samples of paper bag sizes so I can figure out which one I want & need.  Pricing seems quite reasonable so I figured I would share http://www.uline.ca/Class_22.asp?desc=Retail+Packaging+Bags+Boxes


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 4, 2009)

I use Uline quite often. They have been around for a very long time and their product is high quality and the more you buy the lower the price. Also, every now and then they will give away free stuff if you buy enough qty. and the give aways can be pretty nice. I've gotten a couple of gifts that I use on a regular basis.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2009)

That is wonderful to hear....I have to say I was really impressed when they offered to send me samples at no cost to me and for no charge on the shipping.  I had actually asked if they had a sample package I could buy so I could compare a few of the sizes and colours.  They *OFFERED* to send me samples for free.  That just doesn't happen anymore.

So I can guarantee that I will be dealing with them for my retail bags and some of my other packaging too.


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Feb 5, 2009)

I was so excited to find a bag size that I can't get here in Australia but I inquired and they don't ship internationally :x   I could have seen myself spending heaps...oh well


----------

